# Does anyone use this Irwin dado set?



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I was going to buy a second dado pack and saw an Irwin set at Lowes.

I wondered if they were better quality than the Irwin 'economy' blades. If you have a set what are your thoughts on them?

There's a Diablo set at Home Depot in the same price range, which is what I'm leaning towards, but the Irwin looks just as beefy. 

Irwin: http://www.irwin.com/tools/circular-saw-blades/irwin-marples-woodworking-series-dado-blade 
Diablo: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Diablo-8...e-Stacked-Dado-Saw-Blade-Set-DD208H/100086071


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

I looked at both home depot and lowes. I got a harbor freight stack set and have been more than happy.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

I use a similar set of which I am not sure the brand, but they are carbide tipped so I send them off for sharpening every few thousand passes, or as needed. Much better than a wobble dado blade.

Aaron


----------



## windfall (Dec 8, 2010)

I have used a number of diablo blades (but not the dados) in projects where the blade might get damaged and didn't want to run my better stuff... I have found them to be a very good blade for the price.
I stopped buying Irwin stuff five years ago or so...just didn't seem like the quality was consistent anymore, but maybe it was just a bad time for them for some reason, they used to make decent blades and bits....


----------



## Davacoles (Jun 30, 2013)

I just started using these blades from Harbor Freight. I can't comment on longevity yet, but they've worked great thus far. Was not sure I could go wrong for $35 given the prices I've seen. http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch...o-blade-set-with-saws-and-chippers-40745.html


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

I was wondering about the Irwin dados. The woodworking forums I check say they aren't the best but those comments are coming from the vets whose dado sets start at $200. Just wondered if anyone out there had the set and how they performed.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

As the saying goes, you spend $35 for a set, you get $35 worth of use. Spend $200, get more from your set. Lots of Chinese stuff out there, and frankly, in this area, I'm not very impressed.


----------



## PAHunter62 (Jan 26, 2011)

I chose a set moderately priced and have been very happy with it:

http://www.amazon.com/Oshlun-SDS-08...id=1387256686&sr=1-1&keywords=Oshlun+SDS-0842


I got mine for $90.94 at the time.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

According to American Woodworker reviews. the CMT 8" Dado set took top pick.
http://www.mcfeelys.com/product/CM-...30-08&ef_id=U6xOZXKyihsAAESN:20131217132424:s But that is going to include a bunch of stuff the typical beekeeper could care less about.

Freud set with negative tooth angle also got high mention as well as Dado King. By far the most commonly purchased and used is the Freud sd506.
http://www.rockler.com/sd506-freud-..._campaign=PL&gclid=CLqT_ISut7sCFdFafgod4S4ATQ


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

we are building beehives not fine furniture or cathederal organs. the decent less expensive stuff will do the job.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

I have used different dado sets, and I agree with Barry, you get what you pay for, but, I also agree with mathesonequip's quote above, " we are not building fine furniture or cathederal organs.

I really like the Freud, I think the number is 208, not sure. I also have an Oshlund set that I used for years and it is still in good shape. The 8 inch, Freud and Oshlund are both about $100.00 on E-Bay.

cchoganjr


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

mathesonequip said:


> the decent less expensive stuff will do the job.


I'm sure it will. Other factors to consider are; how often a cheap blade needs resharpening, how much tear out is acceptable, how much use the tool will get, etc.


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Although maybe not a necessity, I derive pleasure from the act of using high quality equipment, even if a lesser tool would be good enough.

I have a Freud blade on my 16" chop saw. It cuts like butta, and produces a cut so smooth sanding would ruin it. It is a joy to use.

All within the realities of my budget, though.

YMMV


----------

